# Yellow gravel and beyond bottom trip



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Its just to nice of a forcast not to go. Leaving around 05:30 Tuesday 10/21 from the house.Coming back around 4:30pmBottom day in the yellow gravel marathron jacket and who knows. Boats a 31 T Contender. Right now its just Tim and I. Will take up to 3 more. Cost 25 gallons each. Lets see that under 75 bucks. Just PM if interested. I am on my way out now to catch bait. Gene


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It looks good for Tues and wed then it will start building. I am going out at 3 AM myself. Gonna try for some of my favorites......







Good luck on your maiden voyage with the Purple monster.

Ron


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Ron ! Be safe out there. Good luck and hunting. Gene


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Darn Gene, dont know how I missed this yest. Ole lady is out of town, would've went. Let us know how it went.

Skip


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *lastcast (10/21/2008)*Darn Gene, dont know how I missed this yest. Ole lady is out of town, would've went. Let us know how it went.
> 
> Skip


Skip :reallycryingCheck the post in the offshore section title Limit of Scamp,Snapper .... Gene


----------

